#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Appartementen te koop in OUEDLAOU

## Tarik El Mansouri

Salamo alaikoum

Appartementen te koop in OUEDLAOU (35km vanaf Ttouan)

Met zwimbad voor kinderen

Afwerking zeer goed

Het appartement is 104 vierkante meter:

- 2 kamers
- 2 WC
- Mooie keuken
- 1 balkon (uitzicht op het zwembad)
- 1 salon
- Vlakbij zee (30 meter) 
- Respectvolle mensen
- Prijs 56000 Euros/ 600.000 Dirham (gefaciliteerde betaling)... 

Sorry voor mijn taal  :blij: ... 

Ik spreek (Arabic, Frans, English en Spanish)... 

Voor meer informatie, alsjeblieft Bel me op mijn mobieltje


+212 650.665.223

Alsjeblieft, Vertel je kennissen

Salamo alaikoum

----------

